# hellooooo



## omh (Nov 18, 2003)

Hello im a newbie.
im Debs slave to my pets :lol: 
my other half marts never had cats till he met me, and now he absolutely adores them! hes a magnet to cats dont know how he does it they just stick to him in seconds. lol

we have got several pets,
3 horses, ollie, millie, and henry,
3 dogs,
birds,
guineapigs, rabbit

and eek as of yesterday 6 cats.

weve got sparky a black moggy, 15 yrs old, who lives next door at mums,
then bailey, grey, believed to be a british blue x, hes 3 and sspca case
bella also 3, who is white with tabby, and she came with bailey.
Cleo, all tabby 11/2 yr old girl, who was a feral kitten and is just coming round now, weve had her since 9 weeks old.

yesterday we got 2 tabby and white kittens, as play mates for Cleo as uncle bailey and aunty bella like to sleep. 
one of the new kittens is called Tigger, and the other is of yet unnamed.

anyhow hi again from our zoo this end


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome, it's nice to have you here!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

You've got a handful to take care of! Welcome to the forum :!:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Debs. We are happy to have you here together with your lovely *children*


----------



## carealicious (Nov 2, 2003)

Welcome from another newbie.


----------

